# Cadê meu XF86Config ???? (Resolvido)

## vbatman

Olá pessoal,

Estava querendo configurar meu mouse scroll em meu gentoo-2.6.13 o qual já tenho o kde funcionando direitinho... Li que precisava mexer no arquivo XF86Config localizado em /etc/X11/XF86Config, o problema é que esse arquivo não existe, eu preciso instala-lo????

Abraços...Last edited by vbatman on Tue Nov 08, 2005 9:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enderson

não seria /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

----------

## pilla

o XFree não é mais suportado no Gentoo faz algum tempo, então deves ter xorg-x11 instalado. Segue o caminho dado pelo Enderson.

----------

## vbatman

Olá Enderson e pilla,

Obrigado pela força masssssssssssss...

Dei uma olhada no diretório /etc/X11 e não localizei o xorg.conf propriamente dito e sim o xorg.conf.example, ai o que eu fiz...

Criei o xorg.conf do mesmo jeito que estava lá no xorg.conf.example e restartei a máquina. O kde não inicializou e ficou somente no prompt (modo console sem gráfico).

Perguntas: 

O meu ponto de vista está certo??? Ou seja temos que criar esse arquivo a partir do exemplo dado (Claro que alterando conforme nossas necessidades)

Porque meu kde não inicializou??? Dando uma lida no xorg.conf.example não encontrei nada relacionado ao boot.

Abração

----------

## xef

Para o X arrancar é preciso iniciar o serviço de x, normalmente xdm

Parece-me que o problema é mesmo falta de uma leitura mais atenda da documentação...

----------

## vbatman

 *xef wrote:*   

> Para o X arrancar é preciso iniciar o serviço de x, normalmente xdm
> 
> Parece-me que o problema é mesmo falta de uma leitura mais atenda da documentação...

 

Olá xef,

Obrigado pela ajuda masssssssss,

Já revisei o arquivo xorg.conf.example novamente e não encontrei nenhuma explicação que me fizesse entender o porquê meu sistema não usou o kdm para o gerenciamento de boot. 

O pior é que alguma coisa ai tem, pois se deixo o xorg.conf, nada de kdm, se o deleto, o kdm consequentemente o kde inicializa normalmente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Alguém já passou por esse mesmo problema???

Muito Obrigado!!

Abraços

----------

## pilla

Acho que seria bom começares dando uma olhada no manual de configuração do X no gentoo (link). Ali explica direitinho passo a passo como configurar o X. Depois, há um manual de KDE para a segunda etapa.

O teu computador deve estar usando uma versão de config antiga em algum lugar do PATH dele.

----------

## xef

Mas o kdm tentou a arrancar, gerou algum ficheiro de erros?

Para o kdm arrancar não o ficheiro xorg.conf estar correcto

----------

## MetalGod

ve os logs... isso ajuda muito  :Cool: 

----------

## vbatman

Fala pessoal,

Obrigado pela ajuda.

Bom eu li bastante coisa sobre o arquivo xorg.conf e consegui chegar em uma configuração bem bacana de todos os periféricos lá configuráveis.

Segue abaixo tudo que eu fiz para configurar esse arquivo danado corretamente. 

1- Lendo a documentação que o pilla indicou acima vi que o arquivo poderia ser gerado automaticamente atravéz do comando:

```
# Xorg -configure
```

2 - Bom, gerei tudo bonitinho conforme o manual, só que ao inicializar o micro o kdm não conseguiu startar, e posteriormente fui descobrir que era devido ao seguinte erro abaixo:

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device

/dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"
```

3 - Pesquisando sobre esse problema descobri que a opção "Device" "/dev/mouse0" no xorg.conf mudou e agora o dispositivo fica em "/dev/input/mice".

Bom ai o kde voltou a funcionar novamente só que com umas fontes horríveis e com uma taxa de atualização do monitor que chegava até a doer os olhos. Ai eu comecei a mexer no arquivo gerado e abaixo segue todas as modificações que eu fiz. Até que ficou bacana mas acho que amanhã vou ver se dou uma olhada nas fontes o qual eu não mexi (se alguém quiser dar umas dicas ficaria bastante feliz =), mas mesmo elas estão bacanas.

Bom as mudanças foram:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "meu xorg.conf"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

 Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier "Keyboard0"

 Driver "keyboard"

 Option "CoreKeyboard"

 Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

 Option "XkbModel" "abnt2"

 Option "XkbLayout" "abnt2"

EndSection

#Com essas configurações meu mouse PS/2 de 3 botões e com scroll funciona belezinha 

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

 Driver  "mouse"

 Option  "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

 Option  "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

 Option  "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"

 Option  "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

 Option  "Emulate3Timeout"   "70"

 Option  "SendCoreEvents"    "true"

EndSection

#Aqui embaixo mudei bastante coisa

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   [b]ModelName    "GSM436b

   HorizSync 30 - 71 # DDC-probed

   VertRefresh 50 - 160 # DDC-probed

   Option       "DPMS" "true

# These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

   # 1280x1024, 75.0Hz; hfreq=79.98, vfreq=75.03

   ModeLine "1280x1024"   135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1152x864, 75.0Hz; hfreq=67.50, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "1152x864"   108.00 1152 1216 1344 1600  864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

   ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

   ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 70.0Hz; hfreq=56.48, vfreq=70.07

   ModeLine "1024x768"    75.00 1024 1048 1184 1328  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768, 60.0Hz; hfreq=48.36, vfreq=60.00

   ModeLine "1024x768"    65.00 1024 1048 1184 1344  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

   ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 56.0Hz; hfreq=35.16, vfreq=56.25

   ModeLine "800x600"    36.00  800  824  896 1024  600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.27, vfreq=85.01

   ModeLine "640x480"    36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 72.0Hz; hfreq=37.86, vfreq=72.81

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  696  816  480  481  484  504 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

       # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

       ModeLine "1280x800"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1368x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 85.86 MHz

   Modeline "1368x768"  85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

       # 1440x900 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.92 kHz; pclk: 106.47 MHz

       Modeline "1440x900"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

       # 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz

       ModeLine "1680x1050"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

       # 1920x1200 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 74.52 kHz; pclk: 193.16 MHz

       ModeLine "1920x1200"  193.16  1920 2048 2256 2592  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen0"

 Device     "Card0"

 Monitor    "Monitor0"

DefaultColorDepth 16

SubSection "Display"

  Depth     1

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     4

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     8

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     15

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     16

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     24

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth     32

  Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Tá ai minhas modificações o qual me agradaram muito, e caso eu tenha feito algo errado, por favor, me corrijam...

Amanhã estarei vendo a parte das fontes o qual eu não faço a mínima idéia...

Abraços!!!!

----------

## xef

Quanto às fonts, penso que falta algo do genero:

```
FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/default"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.cache-1"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/old"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util
```

Não sei se continua a ser a forma mais correcta, porque uso este ficheiro de configuração desde o XFree, o meu ficheiro ainda se chama XF86Config

----------

